# The Munsters



## warstarcerberus (Feb 25, 2005)

grandpa was uncle charlle  on my three sons. marylin was in a movie with elvis [easy come easy go] .eddie was the reason they started the mtv basment tapes [what ever happened to eddie??].the cars are still on tour with the barris company. spot came in 7th in the best pet on tv on animal planet.  and the house is on the same block as desperate housewifes, they hav;nt shown it yet its in the middle of the block.  saw it in tv guide. got the boxed set of the first season of the munsters for christmas, herman is one of if not the best father on tv. :rolly2:


----------



## immortalem (Mar 12, 2005)

I loved this show when I was little.  I used to watch it all the time.  I did not know that the first season was on DVD.  I will have to check it out.


----------

